# Meopta Optika6 Riflescopes



## gr8fuldoug (Oct 29, 2013)

*Meopta Optika6 In Stock Inventory*

With all the excitement about these new scopes I thought I'd do a quick post with what's available for immediate shipment.

NEW for 2019 is the Meopta Optika 6 series of riflescopes, bringing the MeoPro line to the next level by pairing the performance you have come to expect from Meopta with a 6x magnification range. These scopes are designed to give hunters and shooters the features they demand and the quality they deserve in a highly specialized, affordable optic. All Optika 6 riflescopes are available with patented DichroTech reticles that enhance target acquisition, particularly in low light conditions. 30mm main tubes are standard for the ultimate in durability and range of adjustment.

Optika 6 Hunting riflescopes feature SFP reticles in numerous configurations, including reticles specific for .223 and 6.5 Creedmoor. Exposed, locking elevation turrets are available on 3-18 and 4.5-27 models allowing for fast adjustments in the field with no worry of bumping your rifle off zero. The 4.5-27x50 also features a zero-stop for repeatable return-to-zero no matter what range you dial in for. 
Optika 6 Shooting riflescopes feature FFP reticles with MIL or MOA elevation and windage adjustments, locking elevation turrets, and zero stop elevation on all but the 1-6x24. The 5-30x56 features a 34mm main tube providing excellent range of adjustment for precise long range shooting. 
The Meopta Optika 6 series of riflescopes bring premium scopes bring cutting edge technology and premium performance to most discerning hunter and shooter.

*In stock, ready to ship:*

1-6x24 RD SFP - K-Dot #653612

3-18x50 SFP - Z-Plex #653630

3-18x50 RD SFP - Z-Plus #653640

3-18x50 RD SFP - 4C #653642

3-18x50 SFP - BDC #653631

3-18x50 RD FFP - BDC #653571

3-18x50 FFP - Z-Plex #653560

3-18x56 SFP - Z-Plex #653645

3-18x56 RD SFP - 4C #653656

3-18x56 Dichro FFP - 4D #653580

5-30x56 RD FFP - .308 #653606

*If there is anything you're looking for please give us a call at 516-217-1000. It is always our pleasure to speak with you.* Always give a call to discuss options and what would be best for your needs

Have a great day.

Please follow me on instagram at gr8fuldoug1 

Thank you for your continued support.
If there is anything else that I can assist you with please let me know.
Doug
Camera Land
720 Old Bethpage Road
Old Bethpage, NY 11804
516-217-1000
Please visit our web site @ www.cameralandny.com
Cameras,Binoculars, Spotting Scopes, Rifle Scopes | Camera Land NY
Long Islands Largest Camera and Sports Optics Superstore


----------

